# Bumper Bike Rack On A 28rsds



## meritage98 (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok fellow campers, I've got a hankerin' to get out already this month and heading to the Oregon Coast for Cinco de Mayo weekend! But assuming the weather is good, I'd like to bring the bikes. So...

I went to Joe's last year and picked up a bracket that supports a hitch mounting bike rack. But because the Outback has a ripple bump running down the length of the square bumper tube, I couldn't get the bracket to meet all four bolts. I even went to Home Depot for some longer bolts and none of them fit just right. So I took it back, sadly.

Can anyone recommend a model that will work for this type of setup? I feel like Keystone put that ridge on the bumper just for newbies like me! Please help...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Don't install any rack to the bumper. The bumper isn't designed for that and can possibly come off during travels. Some member here (name withheld) had that happen and only found out when a passing car waved them down.

I have the same Outback as you and had a hitch installed last summer by Van Specialties by a down off I-5 by the GI Joes (5mins down from 217).

I strongly suggest you do this.

Van Specialties
17420 SW 63rd Ave.
Lake Oswego, OR 97035
Phone: (503) 635-2089
www.VanSpecialties.com


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

What he said.....It will rip off the bumper. Weld a hitch under it by a good welder.


----------



## meritage98 (Jun 24, 2007)

This is great advice, thank you. I went to your mods page, but can't see the hitch one. You have a pic you can share so I can visualize it?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm also getting my rear hitch welded on the Outback next week. But I like your cost a whole lot better! Mine will be about $375. At least the guy is highly reccommended and has over 25 years experience doing custom welding and hitchwork. It should be done well.

Can't wait for the convenience of just hanging the bikes "Out Back"









Now, what 4 bike carrier to buy? Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

meritage98 said:


> This is great advice, thank you. I went to your mods page, but can't see the hitch one. You have a pic you can share so I can visualize it?


Sorry, I don't have a picture of that mod (I need to add about 10 new mods to my web page...pages are created but they are blank)

I had my 28RSS Axle Flipped...Scissor Jacks Installed...and the Hitch installed by Van Specialties. They did a GREAT job. I was referred to them my PDX_Doug...I know he had his axle flip done there as well.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Don't install any rack to the bumper. The bumper isn't designed for that and can possibly come off during travels. Some member here (name withheld) had that happen and only found out when a passing car waved them down.
> 
> I have the same Outback as you and had a hitch installed last summer by Van Specialties by a down off I-5 by the GI Joes (5mins down from 217).
> 
> ...


x2

My neighbour did this and had to have his bumper straightened and welded.

Thor


----------



## meritage98 (Jun 24, 2007)

what the heck is an axle flip? :+)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The axle is now on top of the springs, flipping means to put it under the springs giving you 4 1/2 inches of more clearance.


----------



## meritage98 (Jun 24, 2007)

wow, sounds interesting. I'm not sure I've ever had a need for more clearance, clarence. Roger, roger? Must be the newbie in me. Can y'all shed some light on why I'd need more clearance? I would need another stair step too, yes? Please advise.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

meritage98 said:


> what the heck is an axle flip? :+)


I dry camp all the time and getting to all these locations is harder than pulling into a normal State Campground. Flipping the axle will raise the entire Outback about ~6" which is a huge advantage when you're towing down bumpy/unpaved roads.

Before I did this last summer I almost tore off the rear steps of my 28RSS by hit bottom. That was it....the Outback was in the shop the next weekend.

As a bonus, it help when emptying the tanks, as the trailer isn't so low to the ground.

ps...the picture in my sig was taken before the axle flip.


----------



## meritage98 (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, I'm not quite at the dry camping stage just yet. So let's wrap up this post with a summary question. Why the scissor jacks? Faster? Are they motorized? Before I call Van Spec, is there anything else I might need to have them do? I'd like to roll her in there just once, if I have to. Thank again for all the advice.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

meritage98 said:


> Before I call Van Spec, is there anything else I might need to have them do? I'd like to roll her in there just once, if I have to. Thank again for all the advice.


If you're not into dry camping and all your camping locations are easy to get in/out of (meaning no Forest Service Roads







) then your probably ok without doing the axle flip. I would however recommend to everyone to get the scissor jacks. That should be a good start.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

meritage98 said:


> what the heck is an axle flip? :+)


....the other reason for an axle flip would be to accommodate larger (i.e. taller) wheels and rims......after blowing a tire in Yellowstone, we bought 15" rims/tires and the dinette slide on our 28RSDS needed another inch or two of clearance, so we flipped the axles.....sorry, now back to the bike rack discussion


----------



## meritage98 (Jun 24, 2007)

Actually, that's quite a compelling story. I'll have to note that one on my mental bulletin board. Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## kimwipes (Apr 13, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Don't install any rack to the bumper. The bumper isn't designed for that and can possibly come off during travels. Some member here (name withheld) had that happen and only found out when a passing car waved them down.
> 
> I have the same Outback as you and had a hitch installed last summer by Van Specialties by a down off I-5 by the GI Joes (5mins down from 217).
> 
> ...


I was about to add a bumper rack too, but I'll take this suggestion and give them a call. What should one expect to pay to install the hitch? Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kimwipes said:


> I was about to add a bumper rack too, but I'll take this suggestion and give them a call. What should one expect to pay to install the hitch? Thanks


I'm traveling right now so I don't have access to the exact numbers. I think it was around $200 for the hitch and maybe $50 to install. Just give them a call and ask for a quote.

You coming to the PNW Rally this weekend?


----------



## kimwipes (Apr 13, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm traveling right now so I don't have access to the exact numbers. I think it was around $200 for the hitch and maybe $50 to install. Just give them a call and ask for a quote.
> 
> You coming to the PNW Rally this weekend?


I've been lurking for a while and really wanted to come to the rally, but I'm running the Eugene marathon on Sunday.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kimwipes said:


> I'm traveling right now so I don't have access to the exact numbers. I think it was around $200 for the hitch and maybe $50 to install. Just give them a call and ask for a quote.
> 
> You coming to the PNW Rally this weekend?


I've been lurking for a while and really wanted to come to the rally, but I'm running the Eugene marathon on Sunday.
[/quote]

Sorry you can't make this one....good luck in the marathon.


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

I just picked up one of those 2" receiver bumper adapters (http://www.bikerackshops.com/SG64025.html) and was going to use it with 4 smallish bikes and a Yakima slide-in bike rack off the back bumper (after moving the tire over). I checked underneath with a buddy and he agreed that the stock bumper looks welded up pretty well as stock under there on my 23rs.

I know a welded-in hitch receiver is the supreme solution, but I'm not sure how long I'll have this rig. I seem to remember a thread here a while back on this with a few saying they were using this solution successfully because of the smaller leverage factor being so close over the bumper itself, especially if you can slide in your rack very close to the receiver so it minimizes the leverage on the bumper.
I'm looking for a workable, less permanent and less costly (yet still relatively safe) solution here. Otherwise the DW is taking a second vehicle with the rack plugged in.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

SconnieJonny said:


> I just picked up one of those 2" receiver bumper adapters (http://www.bikerackshops.com/SG64025.html) and was going to use it with 4 smallish bikes and a Yakima slide-in bike rack off the back bumper (after moving the tire over). I checked underneath with a buddy and he agreed that the stock bumper looks welded up pretty well as stock under there on my 23rs.
> 
> I know a welded-in hitch receiver is the supreme solution, but I'm not sure how long I'll have this rig. I seem to remember a thread here a while back on this with a few saying they were using this solution successfully because of the smaller leverage factor being so close over the bumper itself, especially if you can slide in your rack very close to the receiver so it minimizes the leverage on the bumper.
> I'm looking for a workable, less permanent and less costly (yet still relatively safe) solution here. Otherwise the DW is taking a second vehicle with the rack plugged in.


Just be sure to run a bike chain or cable from the axle through each bicycle and around the bumper. This way when it rips off, they may be scratched up a tad but you will at least see the sparks to let you know to pull over and you will have the stuff to weld/bolt back on when you get home.


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Has anyone welded some additional support brackets to the bumper itself and saved themselves a receiver hitch?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Still think you're doing the wrong thing if you added the bumper bike rack.

You said these are small bikes...why not just put them inside the trailer on a bed?

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The bumper may look strong but it is very thin metal. It will surely fail when it will be very hard to pull over and get the bikes out of the road.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

Just a note on why I don't want to put rear hitch on TT is when we arrive late at night somewhere, I don't want to have to take bikes off to slide bed out. Especially on extended trips where you may just arrive to sleep at night and then travel again first thing in the morning. Then we are taking off, locking up, putting back on etc. As we know DH's plan between TV and TT did not work but I have since found where someone did the bike rack above the propane tanks against the trailer side giving turning clearance between TV and TT. I am opting for something like that. We are having to modify what is on the market because of the design on our propane cover. I think if we switched to regular tank cover and move the propanes (like others have done to install tool box ) then it will fit without modification. Still working on the ideas, but this is what we are planning to do. 
Cristy


----------



## jtarby (Aug 30, 2007)

Speaking of hitches...

Has anyone had any experience with this hitch?









The image is actually of its slightly smaller sibling, the one that I'm looking at is the 82201 which will accommodate the frame on the 26RS. It's the first one listed on this page: 
http://www.ontheball.com/motorhome_hitch.htm

If you did put it on, did you have any issue with the jacks getting in the way of any of the mounting hardware? Did you mount it on the inside of the I-beam or the outside? Inside might be nice to keep the bolt ends and nuts out of the elements, but I'd have to deal with the corrugated underbelly.

Welding might be the way to go, but I have this unfounded fear of a failed weld whereas with a bolt-on I can always check the bolts to make sure they are tight.

Thanks


----------

